# Trainer needed in California Bay Area



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I have a 14 month old gsd/rottie mix, she has SA..and lately has begun to challenge us and just strait refuse to listen some times.

she has some destructive behavior when we are out of the house ..some times shes good some times she is not. (has eaten a tablet, remote shoes etc..) we had her crate trained but she broke her crate and injured her self so we don't crate her anymore (just try to keep her out in the living room) She's begun to get worse on her walks..so we figure its time to bring in a trainer since we are failing at correcting these issues. 

I live in the East bay area..and am looking for a trainer what could come to my home.

any referrals would be appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lisa Maze: Muttamorphosis

Sara Scott: What's Up Dog? Certified Dog Trainer and Behavior Counselor Sara Scott. Expert In-Home Private Dog Training and Group Dog Training Classes in the East Bay Area, Oakland and Walnut Creek.

Emily Ronnow: Pet Dog USA

They're all experienced with working dogs.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

^
Thank You I will be leaving messages/e-mails with all 3


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What part of East Bay? Are you near the Dumbarton? If so, Menlo Park SCH club and Sara Hitchens...


----------



## Gsdcooper (Apr 13, 2012)

I would agree with the recommendation of Lisa Maze. She is amazing. We just had a training session with her today with our 10 month old intact male GSD. We were not able to have guests over to our home for the past 6 months because of the of our dog's unpredictability. She transformed our dog to the point where we had 16 members of our family over for Xmas. After one in home session. (And one previous intro at a dog park) She trained us to train the dog. No harsh training methods. Amazing lady.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes I guess the east bay is large..I'm in Pleasant Hill/walnut creek/concord

GSDcooper, Thanks Lisa is within her 20 mile travel distance I'll be contacting her shortly...would you recommend I pay for her to come out once and take it from there? are you currently working with her in a "package"?


----------



## Gsdcooper (Apr 13, 2012)

Montu, she may want to meet your dog in a neutral spot prior to coming to your home. I met her in a dog park in Hercules the first time and a dog park in Vallejo, today. I paid her for a six meeting package when she came to my home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Lisa sounds great, spoke with her briefly and I expect to have her call me later tonight as well.

She said she may have to refer me to a trainer that works with separation anxiety. 

thanks for all the information.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

We did a 10 pack with Lisa and our two dogs. We met at the park in Hercules, as well as several other locations, and she was at our house a couple of times. Lisa has several of her own dogs, and often has some client's dogs in for boarding. Here are some group shots from our various training sessions with Lisa:

At Buffalo Bill's brewpub in Hayward - Lisa's mal Feist, Halo, Lisa's border terrier Cosmo, and Keefer, L to R










Carquinez Straits - top row are boarded GSDs on either end, with Lisa's mal Villier, Halo, and Keefer between them, on the bench is Lisa's Feist and her BT mix Gooey, and Cosmo










At the Emeryville Marina - 17 dogs in one shot, possibly a record!










I don't have pictures from Fairmont Ridge near Lake Chabot in Castro Valley, or Point Isabel off leash park. Lisa has a thing for group shots, lol!


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

^ Nice pictures, I hope we can work something out the wife is getting really fed up and things are only getting worse.


----------



## Gsdcooper (Apr 13, 2012)

Love the group shots!



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

